

Ask HN, what's a good flickr alternative? - film42

After the news today, I and many of my friends have decided to leave flickr after the service changes today.<p>However,I quickly realized I'm in unfamiliar territory. I haven't needed to look for a photo hosting service since 2006. Anyways, we're hackers here, and I'm happy with creative solutions. So, what are some alternatives to flickr that you use or have made?
======
uladzislau
500px is very much comparable to Flickr and in most cases provides better user
experience and has higher quality photo content.

~~~
film42
And it's $25/yr for what flickr was offering, essentially. Thanks!

